# R33 GTR Barn Find Investigation Thread



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I recently saw an R33 GTR for sale that seems to be mid-restore, and is in a disassembled state, so I am trying to figure out what parts are missing. 

So far, it seems to have been 5 years post a respray, put into a barn and basically left in this state. 

The things that are missing, visibly, are:

*Front Lip, Brake Ducts, fasteners*

*Front Fender Liners, fasteners*

*Rear trunk (boot) internals, including these cross braces, the center strut tower bar, and carpets/trims. *

_I was looking to see if any R33 GTR owners can provide a visual breakdown of these three incomplete areas, as the rest of the car seems totally intact. _

I checked the Nissan FAST screenshot thread for these areas, and it seems to be incomplete/too early 90s pixelated to actually see what the hell is going on.

------
Furthermore, if anyone knows a breaker selling any of these missing bits, that isn't a halfwit ebay seller who isn't sure what they are selling, please do let me know. 

Might just spring for an S3 front lip and ducts if I get the car. I am unsure right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we carry new and used R33GTR panels and trim items plus a whole host of other things.

You can call us on 01429838885 Mon-Fri


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

davew said:


> we carry new and used R33GTR panels and trim items plus a whole host of other things.
> 
> You can call us on 01429838885 Mon-Fri


Cool man, but I am clearly unsure exactly what I am missing. Can you help me out?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

gabednconfused said:


> Cool man, but I am clearly unsure exactly what I am missing. Can you help me out?


Contact one of my team on monday. You can watsap them images and they will help. No halfwits here ;-)


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Gtr heritage centre will help you out, highly recommended and they know there stuff. Good luck mate.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Just be careful with buying a car in bits, these days you'll get your arse felt for the smallest of parts on any Skyline GTR. As the band wagon is full and on meth...We used to complain about Skyline Tax 10 years ago, this is the real deal now...


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Just be careful with buying a car in bits, these days you'll get your arse felt for the smallest of parts on any Skyline GTR. As the band wagon is full and on meth...We used to complain about Skyline Tax 10 years ago, this is the real deal now...


Yeah thanks, I am pretty versed in the Nissan game, and I think I have a good idea about what is missing. 

That being said, I need to find a breaker who actually wants to sell the bits for a realistic price. The 3 or 4 ebay breakers right now are extremely hard to deal with.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gabednconfused said:


> Yeah thanks, I am pretty versed in the Nissan game, and I think I have a good idea about what is missing.
> 
> That being said, I need to find a breaker who actually wants to sell the bits for a realistic price. The 3 or 4 ebay breakers right now are extremely hard to deal with.


if the price seems too high, you might be in the wrong game. "realistic" is expensive on these cars.

How rusty is it?


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> if the price seems too high, you might be in the wrong game. "realistic" is expensive on these cars.
> 
> How rusty is it?


Lmao no chance. It's not. Its only expensive landed here in the UK being sold by some prideful dude. Prices are moving on a global scale upwards, sure, but I think the low volume of sales in the UK is what brings the issue. Market can't stabilise. 

For instance, on ebay there is a good example of this.

R33 GTR Seats and door panels £750
R33 GTR Seat - LH £250
R33 GTR Pair of Seats only £999

Nice price, or crack pipe? I don't even know how you come up with that price variance. Because of it, these cars and parts sit listed for 6-9 months because the seller's are totally ridiculous.

Now, considering I come from the states, I am used to a much larger pool of retailers, parts, importers etc... so if I have to ship from back home I will. Adding in import duty will still be cheaper than some of the shit I've seen.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Price variation like that usually indicate condition to me , but obviously not always.

Might find some help here if you didn't already have it:

http://nissan4u.com/parts/skyline/er_r33/1997_8/type_1/


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Alex C said:


> Price variation like that usually indicate condition to me , but obviously not always.
> 
> Might find some help here if you didn't already have it:
> 
> http://nissan4u.com/parts/skyline/er_r33/1997_8/type_1/


Legend, thank you!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The seat price is condition dependent.

Passenger seats are cheap as it***8217;s the drivers seat which ends up worn out.
Everyone wants a mint driver***8217;s seat or a pair.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

davew said:


> Contact one of my team on monday. You can watsap them images and they will help. No halfwits here ;-)


Called you today but couldn't hear anything. Is your phone line working ok? Could be me, not sure. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

01429 838885


----------

